
We are infectious disease experts. It’s time to lift the Covid-19 lockdowns - mrfusion
https://nationalpost.com/opinion/opinion-we-are-infectious-disease-experts-its-time-to-lift-the-covid-19-lockdowns
======
blacksqr
The lead author Dr. Neil Rau has been arguing against lockdowns since
February. It seems disingenuous for him now to claim that lockdowns have been
successful and so it's ok at this point to lift them, without admitting that
he was wrong to oppose them earlier.

------
ramon
It depends how are your hospitals doing

